# Feeding for a 4 week old pit



## Feiz (Jun 5, 2017)

Before I start, yes i'm aware I have a long road ahead of me since it was taken from it's litter under the age of 8 weeks and it's a runt, but i'm willing to go through the journey with your guys' help. 

I'm currently feeding the 4 week old pup some canned wellness food as it's completely weaned away from formula milk(not my doing entirely). I noticed it would lick the bowl clean. It's ribs aren't showing unless he's stretching and then you'll notice maybe 2-3 ribs at most, but nothing excessive. So my question is, should I let the puppy eat as much as it wants up until 8 weeks or should I keep my current diet for it(pretty much near the recommendation) and just check his weight daily. Also, should I try to merge in as much replacer milk as it will take until it's 8 week, or since it's completely adjusted to the canned food to just leave it is as. 

P.S. he currently weighs around 2.4 lbs.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Has the pup been wormed? Can you post a few pics? 

Pups should eat several times per day. At four weeks and weaned, I don't believe formula is needed. You can supplement with a little goats milk if you want to, but other then that puppy food should do.


----------



## Feiz (Jun 5, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Has the pup been wormed? Can you post a few pics?
> 
> Pups should eat several times per day. At four weeks and weaned, I don't believe formula is needed. You can supplement with a little goats milk if you want to, but other then that puppy food should do.


No it hasn't been wormed. And here are some pics.

So how much ounces do you recommend I feed it(canned wet dog food) a day(4 feedings throughout the day). I don't know if he loves the food so much or if I should be feeding him more. Also, he goes crazy every time he smells the food.

https://gyazo.com/83e5b5ca4585518fc1cd7a77d32e289f
https://gyazo.com/2aeb1fbcd0bf0a3e940826c4bd6cd9e1
https://gyazo.com/5daa5ebeb7f10f25958b34e38e6defc4
https://gyazo.com/c979878b31592e59acf53e9c865a6156
https://gyazo.com/8f368ce0c095ce7c528ea1fbba2e7e4b

Could've taken better pictures but he fidgets around when he's not under his covers. Let me know though and I can attempt to take pictures when he's walking or what not.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh MY isn't he cute! I love that little white patch on his neck! I miss those cute fat belly puppy days....sorry I can't help with the feeding of a pup that young but I had to gush over the puppy cuteness!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

4 feedings a day is good. In another week or two probably start mixing in some kibble. Def get him wormed. Contact your vet and see how old is safe, or if you should just go got Tractor Supply and buy the wormer instead of, exposing him at the vets office. 
I"m not versed on wet food as most pups are on kibble by 8 weeks. Once he's wormed though, you'll be able to see if he's gaining weight too fast or not and adjust accordingly.


----------



## RottsnPits (Jul 28, 2017)

I guess I'd like to know the same thing as Feiz. I rescued a red nose pit, age between 8-9 weeks old. He's only 8 lbs and needs to gain weight. He's been wormed, but I would love to know a good puppy food for him. I'm going to add Bee Pollen to his diet, but I need a good puppy food. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

RottsnPits said:


> I guess I'd like to know the same thing as Feiz. I rescued a red nose pit, age between 8-9 weeks old. He's only 8 lbs and needs to gain weight. He's been wormed, but I would love to know a good puppy food for him. I'm going to add Bee Pollen to his diet, but I need a good puppy food. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Taste of the Wild is a decently priced quality kibble. Available at tractor supply as well as ace hardware and several pet stores. I believe it's all life stages.


----------

